# Nintendo Switch Series 2



## TheSpearGuy (Jul 4, 2021)

Here is my prediction/concept for the next Nintendo System

    

Let me know what you think !


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 4, 2021)

It reminds me of one of those nx rumors from 2015/16


----------



## mrcroket (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm sorry but it seems horrible to me. Good job of template design though.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Jul 4, 2021)

god, I hope not.
it would be most impractical and uncomfortable system in existance
for someone with big hands it would become literally unplayable

still, it's fun to imagine things and you did a good job with the designs


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hell no. This is giving me some weird Ouya vibes, and it's not very good.


----------



## caki883 (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## almmiron (Jul 4, 2021)

Nintendo has no competitor on portable side. Gb/a era, nds, 3ds  had it's competitors ( like windows have linux as enemy).

On switch, Nintendo literally has no competitor portable console.

My guess is that they will launch some fancy stuff to mantain nintendo switch portable, and only mess with the dock. Maybe a dock that expands processing power trough usb-c connection (like external gpu).

Line:
Switch lite
nintendo switch 'normal'
nintendo switch pro-dock (switch normal compatible only)-dlss, 4k connection, not close to ps5 or xbox series s, but at least 60fps 1080p capable or 4k-30 on some titles.

My second guess is a switch that has no portable mode.
Line would go

switch lite (only portable)
switch normal (portable or conect on tv)
new nintendo super switch  advance sp (only tv connection). In this case, i think maybe xbox series s like poerformance. (300 dolars, and price reducing on other models)


----------



## Seliph (Jul 4, 2021)

Think I had a nightmare about this before


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

mrcroket said:


> I'm sorry but it seems horrible to me. Good job of template design though.





zupi said:


> god, I hope not.
> it would be most impractical and uncomfortable system in existance
> for someone with big hands it would become literally unplayable
> 
> still, it's fun to imagine things and you did a good job with the designs





Anon_Cypher_ said:


> Hell no. This is giving me some weird Ouya vibes, and it's not very good.



 

Better ?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 6, 2021)

TheSpearGuy said:


> Here is my prediction/concept for the next Nintendo System
> View attachment 269099 View attachment 269100 View attachment 269101 View attachment 269102
> 
> Let me know what you think !



LOL! SO WRONG and FAILED!


----------



## caki883 (Jul 6, 2021)

I have the best prediction/concept. It will be 100% like this


----------

